# Lean EFX?



## musclemilk40 (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone try Lean EFX by fahrenheit nutrition yet, Im not sure if i want to get that or OEP by USP...thoughts or suggestions please


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2010)

musclemilk40 said:


> Anyone try Lean EFX by fahrenheit nutrition yet, Im not sure if i want to get that or OEP by USP...thoughts or suggestions please



never tried it, but, it's hard to know how much of what is in it:


----------



## doublerock2005 (Jun 10, 2010)

Lean EFX curbs your appetite all day long.  I took one pill at 7am and it is now 11pm and I have no desire to eat.  To me it does not feel as clean as SX, but it is not making me sick or jittery either.


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 11, 2010)

Prince said:


> never tried it, but, it's hard to know how much of what is in it:


I agree proprietary blends are hard to judge.I understand the need to protect formulas, but unless you've tried something it's nearly impossible to tell what effect it will have without actual amounts of each substance.


----------



## bigt405 (Jun 14, 2010)

I tried a sample of it the other night when I was working. It will definitely keep you alert for a long time much more than the 12 hours it promised. I did not notice that much of an appetite curbing effect but I only took it that one time because I took it at 1230 am and could not go to sleep until 2:00 in the afternoon!


----------



## dbmorrison4 (Jun 14, 2010)

we have been using it for 4 weeks.   it does curb appetite and no jitters.

no cravings or anything.. allows you to plan smart meals


----------



## Raquel8922 (Aug 3, 2010)

My 21 year old son started experiencing a dull ache in his right kidney area six days into taking LEAN EFX, and he continued taking LEAN EFX until day 12 when he was transported to the hospital. He was trembling, tingling all over his entire body, couldn't speak, convulsing with locked arms and hands with severe pain in his right kidney area. I tried to contact the Fahrenheit Nutrition LEAN EFX manufactures to discuss side effects and found that the website on their bottle doesn't exist. I contacted their distributors and NO ONE can give me an actual physical address for where LEAN EFX is actually manufactured. The copyright on their branding is from 2010 which is very new and even their PRIMARY distributors have no idea where these capsules are actually being processed or by whom. I am continuing my research; however I would highly suggest for anyone that takes any type of NON FDA approved capsules to FIRST find out if you can determine where they are actually being manufactured, not just the distribution centers.


----------



## nni (Aug 3, 2010)

it looks surprisingly similar to ax's stim x which had a dangerous compound in it.

raquel, all supplements are non fda approved.


----------



## Raquel8922 (Aug 4, 2010)

Update on LEAN EFX and my son:  Today is 08/04/10 and the last day he took LEAN EFX was on 08/01/10 which was the day he went to the hospital.  My 21 year old son cannot think clearly, as if forming coherent thoughts are a struggle now and he might have kidney damage.  
I opened the LEAN EFX yesterday to remove one capsule to look inside and noticed immediately how terrible they smell.  The ingredients inside look very much like beach sand, and I found three tiny rocks that I had great difficulty breaking as I checked their consistency. I am extremely concerned about the 12 capsules my son took over those 12 days that may have also had these tiny like rocks and how his kidneys and body are reacting to them now or the permanent damage they may have caused.
My research on where these capsules are actually being packed has led to a company allegedly by the name of SEC Manufacturing in Dallas, TX that I cannot locate.  I have contacted every number, including the 770-945-9673 which is their ???Branding CO-OP??? partner, yet they don???t seem to be clear where the capsules are created.  I have gone to the Nutrition Center where my son purchased the capsules and asked them to locate the manufacturer and they also couldn???t find them, and seemed authentically surprised. I have spoken to individuals at their PRIMARY distribution centers that state they are PRIMARY, yet they claim they don???t know where they are actually manufactured.
For your own protection, please research all supplements prior to buying and consuming them, it???s very frightening to me how irresponsible distributors are to just make a buck.


----------



## Awilson854 (Aug 23, 2010)

Raquel8922 I am very sorry to hear about your son. I actually searched the web specifically for "Lean EFX and kidney issues" today and saw your posts. I started taking the supplement 4 days ago and started experiencing lower back issues yesterday. I chalked it up to working out a little too hard but it has persisted through today and is not like any sore muscle pain I have experienced. I spoke to a friend who is a NP and she mentioned my pain sounds like kidney pain. I also noticed a sulfur type smell in my bottle, which I thought, might have been the packing cotton (I threw out the day I bought) but the smell is still noticeable today. Needless to say I am discontinuing use and will see a DR if my symptoms persist. 

AW


----------



## Raquel8922 (Aug 24, 2010)

AWilson, open one capsule of LEAN EFX and tell me if you find a substance similar to beach sand with tiny rocks in it.  I am glad to hear you found my post before you continued taking this product as your potential damage may have been significant.  I wish my son had done some research prior to taking LEAN EFX, or had stopped at day six when he first began experiencing a dull ache in his kidney area. My son is getting better; however he is still having mild complications with his kidneys.


----------



## Awilson854 (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad to hear your son is recovering. 

Yes, the substance looks the same. My guess the little white rocks are a crushed up pill of some sort. I was telling another friend about my experience and she recommended a documentary called "Bigger, Faster, Stronger" it actually shows how some of these supplements are made by simply hiring people from the streets giving them a scale with measurement amounts, a label maker and voila...they have a supplement being sold online and in stores. She also mentioned that these pills will have a much stronger affect on a person who is smaller such as myself (5"3" and 115). I know a few people taking this and the have zero symptoms and have enjoyed the added energy and weight loss boost. Not sure if we have a bad batch or it simply doesn't agree with your son or my system. 

Have you given the pill to a lab to have the contents evaluated? I would imagine the hospital would have wanted a sample to figure out which ingredient(s) were causing the complications. 

My lower back still hurts after 4 days off but it is very mild and is only the right side now, I definitely feel better than earlier in the week.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2010)

Lean FX made my dick grow 12 inches longer. Or was that my goiter?


----------



## NurseRachel (Nov 15, 2010)

*I've taken it *

I've been taking lean efx for about 3 weeks, and I absolutely adore it. It's an amazing appetite suppressant. I basically have to force feed myself. I feel refreshingly energetic without feeling jittery or light headed. It's given me fantastic results.... 15lbs in the last 3 weeks. The only negative side effect i've had is flushing (which I assume is connected with the niacin). I've only experienced it twice and only when I didn't eat properly before taking it. My only advice is to drink plenty of water with it. It's worth the buy!


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 16, 2010)

As a trained and licensed healthcare provider I would be interested in a TOTAL CLINICAL PICTURE of what's going on with this lady's son. Is this kid 350lbs with no business taking this kind of product? Did he mix it with anything else? Is this the only thing he's been taking? Did he take the recommended dose or 2-3X that thinking that more is better? Does he have a genetic predisposition to kidney issues? Is he diabetic? Heart problems? I'm not trying to diagnose anyone here nor will I entertain any messages asking for such but too many times I've seen people try to blame steroids and supplements for their own irresponsibility and shitty decisions. Maybe this product just didn't agree with this person but somehow I feel there's more to the story than just a few days on a "fat burner."


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 16, 2010)

NurseRachel said:


> I've been taking lean efx for about 3 weeks, and I absolutely adore it. It's an amazing appetite suppressant. I basically have to force feed myself. I feel refreshingly energetic without feeling jittery or light headed. It's given me fantastic results.... 15lbs in the last 3 weeks. The only negative side effect i've had is flushing (which I assume is connected with the niacin). I've only experienced it twice and only when I didn't eat properly before taking it. My only advice is to drink plenty of water with it. It's worth the buy!


 
Shill? ^^^^^


----------



## Raquel8922 (Nov 17, 2010)

My son is an extremely athletic 21 year old that is 6ft tall, and weighs about 170 with no previous health problems. I find it interesting that instead of trying to find out where these capsules are actually being PACKED and by WHOM, some individuals prefer to insinuate my son is fat, etc...

My son has improved; however he has most certainly learned the valuable lesson that there are useless people out there that only care about making a few bucks, and have a complete disregard for the potential damage their nasty products have on the human body.

Everyone needs to research where products are manufactured before they consume them, and ignore where they are distributed as that means nothing these days.  Remember, they could be getting packed in someones apartment, yet sold in a nutrition center when it comes to supplements.

I have spoken with officials, and they state that packing supplements in apartments or temporary facilities is an unfortunate common occurence these days.


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 18, 2010)

Look lady...I never tried to insinuate anything. If you look back at my post, I questioned a lot of things. I should have even included illicit drugs and possible drug/food/substance allergies in there as possibilities. As an objective observer I'm merely considering all the angles. Just look at the story of Taylor Hooten of Plano, TX. Yes, the kid was using roids at some point but he was also on an anti-depressant KNOWN to cause suicidal ideation. And what did he do? He hanged himself. But what did his dumb-ass parents blame? Only the steroids. Are there bad supps out there? Of course there are. But atleast consider the POSSIBILITY that your son may not be telling you everything or that there may be other processes at work. Don't just blame the supps.


----------



## Raquel8922 (Nov 19, 2010)

My son simply wanted to have his abs even more defined, and was recommended this product by the supplier.  When the supplier was later confronted about what happened, he could not even provide a manufacturer.  I find it incredibly irresponsible that nutrition centers are so quick to sell products they know nothing about.  It is incredibly easy to buy capsule containers on wholesale, and to label them, as well as to purchase empty capsules that god only knows what people are putting inside.  

I know my son well, and I have talked to the Doctors that have reviewed his lab work, blood work, etc.  My point in coming to this blog is to WARN people that when you take supplements, you are taking a great risk if you do not know who the MANUFACTURER is, not simply distributors which means nothing these days.

Since you state you are a trained and licensed healthcare provider, I would hope you agree that ensuring where a product is manufactured before you consume it, is VERY important.  (That is my primary point here)


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 19, 2010)

OEP sucks. Got some for free and ran it. I still have part of the bottle since I stopped it and just went with an original ECA stack. I would bet that the same is to be true with lean FX as well. All the "new" fat burners are all the same. Overpriced and Overhyped proprietary blends that do nothing but give you a little energy and reduce your appetite. Ephedrine is much cheaper and more effective.


----------



## Sam0924 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Lean FX Problem*

Hello Raquel,

Thank you for posting this message.  I purchase a bottle of Lean EFX 2 days ago and today I will discontinue using it.  The first 2 days I was fine I felt an extreme energy but today I took the pill and I had a horrible pain on my left side under my ribcage that I thought I was going to die. The pain was so severe that my body temperature was extremely high and I started feeling chills. I purchased LEAN EFX becuase I was told that it gives you energy and enhaced your mood, but I after how I felt today I will stop taking it.  PLEASE ANYONE WHO IS THINKING TO TAKE THIS PILLS ASK YOUR DOCTOR FIRST.  I do not have overweight problems or any other health problems I was just looking for an energy boost but this pills are not the answer.

Raquel , thank you so much for your posting.





Raquel8922 said:


> Update on LEAN EFX and my son: Today is 08/04/10 and the last day he took LEAN EFX was on 08/01/10 which was the day he went to the hospital. My 21 year old son cannot think clearly, as if forming coherent thoughts are a struggle now and he might have kidney damage.
> I opened the LEAN EFX yesterday to remove one capsule to look inside and noticed immediately how terrible they smell. The ingredients inside look very much like beach sand, and I found three tiny rocks that I had great difficulty breaking as I checked their consistency. I am extremely concerned about the 12 capsules my son took over those 12 days that may have also had these tiny like rocks and how his kidneys and body are reacting to them now or the permanent damage they may have caused.
> My research on where these capsules are actually being packed has led to a company allegedly by the name of SEC Manufacturing in Dallas, TX that I cannot locate. I have contacted every number, including the 770-945-9673 which is their ???Branding CO-OP??? partner, yet they don???t seem to be clear where the capsules are created. I have gone to the Nutrition Center where my son purchased the capsules and asked them to locate the manufacturer and they also couldn???t find them, and seemed authentically surprised. I have spoken to individuals at their PRIMARY distribution centers that state they are PRIMARY, yet they claim they don???t know where they are actually manufactured.
> For your own protection, please research all supplements prior to buying and consuming them, it???s very frightening to me how irresponsible distributors are to just make a buck.


----------



## Sam0924 (Jan 6, 2011)

musclemilk40 said:


> Anyone try Lean EFX by fahrenheit nutrition yet, Im not sure if i want to get that or OEP by USP...thoughts or suggestions please


My advise to you is "Ask your doctor before taking this pills" I had some terrible side effects after the 3rd pill.  Please see my other post.

Good luck!


----------



## cactushinge (Feb 1, 2011)

*Lean EFX is amazing!*

I have taken all kinds of amphetamines as well as having prescriptions of Dexedrine, Adderall and Provagil. These are very close. It doesn't have the jitters like Provagil does. I can drink coffee on these! I haven't tried taking more than one yet.  They seem very safe.  I am actually getting blood work done concerning liver enzymes because of a research drug I had a reaction to as well as 1 out of 3 did.  12 human rats 3 placebos 3 severe allergic reactions.  After the study drug my ALT close to 300 with AST nearly 200.  It has gone down every day.  I have taken some 3 Doses of EFX with in 3 days prior to last blood draw and enzymes are returning to lower at the same scale or greater than when I didn't take any EFX for the fear of causing more harm to my liver.  On the draw date my ALT was much lower than 140 and AST was normal.  I won't give exact numbers or Drug Manufacture of the faulty drug in order to protect my identity from the researchers.  I read on here of kidney problems with one individual.  My advice would be to stop taking anything the instant a bad side effect is noticed.  And if it goes away try it again to determine if suspected agent really caused side effect.  If it does then stop using it.  Sometimes stimulants may seam to cause pains but I have found that it is only anxiety and can be controlled with your brain.  The pains are usually 99 percent of the time muscle tension or ill effects of not eating enough or drinking enough water.  Today my friend that also is taking EFX laughed because she said "My heart hearts" and realized she was pointing at the pain and it was on the other side of her chest, not where the heart is.  You kind of have to be a scientist and explore what actually caused what.


----------



## boholana (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been on the hunt for this stuff.  I have heard there are different formulas.  Where did you buy this from?


----------



## cactushinge (Feb 4, 2011)

boholana, I Purchased it from bestpricenutrition.com for $35.95 + 2.99 shipping.


----------



## boholana (Feb 5, 2011)

Did it kill your appetite?


----------



## cactushinge (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh Yea it has killed my appetite.  What I like it that I can control carb attacks and I can get by on smaller portions.  I would stick to meat and none white vegetables only.  I have to drink 3 liters of water per day taking these.  Has anyone taken 2 capsules at once?  I may have yesterday because I forgot taking one but not sure I just felt more energy than I needed.  Got up at 7:00 AM yesterday and ran all over the creation, and worked until 4:00 AM and woke up again at 8:00 AM this morning.  I would prefer 6 hours sleep but I am not complaining.


----------



## Dylan_Munyon (Feb 12, 2011)

*In response to many reviews not just ironmag*

Everyone that is complaining this pill makes you dehydrated needs to realize no pill can make you dehydrated, you just need to be responsible and replace the water. I am on my third cycle(45 on 30ish off). Water is the key to getting results and not having any negative effects. The more water you drink the more fat your body will be able to burn through. TREAT YOUR BODY LIKE AN ENGINE. I would not recommend this product for woman that have not used a thermo before, people that dont work out or live an active life. tips- consume 40+ g protein daily, you will have to make yourself do this first few days. As for as the insomnia in the first day(s) that is nearly un-avoidable, dont stop. Your body is just enstablishing a tolerance, that being said plan on a few days of "withdraw" when you stop. It is not bad, just dont expect to still be able to pound through a 18 hour day. Do not take for more than the 45 days, as your body will no longer just tolerate the thermo but need it. You do not want this to happen because you WILL go through 5+ days of low-energy, low-drive, and increased appetite. As it has been said not everyone will react the same to this thermo, thats just common sense. But i think 99% of the people complaining did not a)CONSULT A PHYSICIAN, who would have told them pretty much what i said or b) Do anything that i have recommended. and i think 85% of them would have had a happy, problem free weight cutting cycle. Please take into consideration, Thank you.

No, i am not an expert but i learn by doing, i do not want to hear from any know-it-all punk that works at a health store and thinks he is a doctor telling me im wrong.


----------



## thehealthbarn (Feb 22, 2011)

*i may could help you about the lean efx*

I have had some customers that have had issues with lean efx, mostly hot flashes. I called mfg and found out that the capsules are sprayed with niacin which will give you a hot flash in a hurry but I have never had anyone complain of other problems and i have alot of ladies who love the mood enhancing effect of it and have lost weight, usually at least 17 lbs per box.







Raquel8922 said:


> My 21 year old son started experiencing a dull ache in his right kidney area six days into taking LEAN EFX, and he continued taking LEAN EFX until day 12 when he was transported to the hospital. He was trembling, tingling all over his entire body, couldn't speak, convulsing with locked arms and hands with severe pain in his right kidney area. I tried to contact the Fahrenheit Nutrition LEAN EFX manufactures to discuss side effects and found that the website on their bottle doesn't exist. I contacted their distributors and NO ONE can give me an actual physical address for where LEAN EFX is actually manufactured. The copyright on their branding is from 2010 which is very new and even their PRIMARY distributors have no idea where these capsules are actually being processed or by whom. I am continuing my research; however I would highly suggest for anyone that takes any type of NON FDA approved capsules to FIRST find out if you can determine where they are actually being manufactured, not just the distribution centers.


----------



## cgilson33 (Mar 24, 2011)

*My Reuslts*

Just thought I'd give my 2 cents...

I am 27 years old, 6'4 and was about 245 at the start.  Large athletic build, played college QB, but have been out of workouts for 3-4 years because of hip surgeries.

I tried Lean from Jan - end of Feb, pretty much 45 days straight.  I started by working out in the mornings for a couple weeks, but when my xbox stopped working and I couldn't do my Insanity workouts I pretty much quit working out.  

Lean gave me a pretty good buzz for the first few days, like a drug.  It made it very easy to eat lighter.  My meal portions decreased dramatically.  I had to force myself to eat sometimes, the hungrier I got the better the buzz from the Lean was. 

Though I wasn't working out, I was preparing my house for a baby.  So for most of Feb I was painting, sanding, building, cleaning, and moving.  Some saturdays I would paint all day and forget to eat until about 6-7 PM.  Not the best way to increase metabolism, but I think as long as most days had 5-6 meals, 1 day now and then of fasting helps to shock the body (my own theory for my own body)

By the end of the cycle I had dropped about 17 lbs and was very satisfied.

Afterwards I did have a few days of getting a headache now and then, but it was actually better than I expected.  I did notice an increase in appetite within a day or 2, but my stomach had shrunk enough to help keep the portions low.  My problem was the want/need to snack.  On Lean I had no drive to snack, just drink water.

I did notice a few small side effects during the course of taking Lean, of course more so after I read about the kid with the kidney problems.  I had a few days where my lower back was bothering me and sounded much like kidney pains, but they were gone after about a week and I can't verify what they were for sure because I have so many back and hip issues already. Also the occasional chest twinge made me worry about my heart, but i was sensitive to it and thinking about the side effects a lot.  
The biggest was the shakiness.  I can drink loads of caffeine without even noticing anything, but this caused shakiness after a couple weeks.  It wasn't even the energy that was the problem, I was shaky even days I forgot to take it and for a few days afterward.  My wife noticed it the most, I still felt like I could do most anything and had no issues painting, but I was def shaking a fair amount. 

It has been about a month since I stopped taking it and I am ready to begin again.  I did good for a few weeks on my own, but birthdays and parties and vacations have got me out of the swing of dieting. I lost a few more lbs right after getting off the Lean but have put about 5 back on.  Still down about 15 total.  I will be buying some this weekend and starting again. I'll keep you all updated!

PS - Has anyone tried RX6?


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 24, 2011)

jbenmedic said:


> Shill? ^^^^^



noway..iv been duped...


----------



## thehealthbarn (Mar 25, 2011)

we have had alot of customers buy and use the RX6 by BPI. I can honestly tell u that all of BPI products are great. We sale alot to a local semi pro football team and one of the guys couldnt take the RX6, said it made him sick because it was too strong for him. Other than that one guy the other feedback has been good. Just a FYI they have a new product Roxylean that is stronger than RX6 and stronger even than the Lean EFX. We have had tons of good feedback on the Lean EFX, the least amount of weight I have heard back on was 17 lbs and most of them in the 20 lb range, also we have had a ton of ladies that keep talking about the mood enhancing effects of the Lean EFX. we sale the RX6 if you want a good price and I would be glad to include you some samples of that new roxylean by BPI.
Thanks,
Jimmy 
The Health Barn


----------



## cgilson33 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Jimmy

yeah i got a 2nd bottle of Lean and actually forgot how much I like it. haha. I talked to my friend at the nutrition store (owner is a very close friend) about RX6 and Roxy.  He said about the same as you, he said that Roxy is pretty similar to Lean, but most of his people still prefer Lean, mostly for the focus and mood enhancing.


----------



## cactushinge (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't buy EFX from Health Super Store dot com I suspect them being re-capsulated because the inter seal under the cap was torn.  I took as many as two at once and not much results.  I thought that maybe I was burnt out on them.  I gave them to my friend that takes took them over a month and when she did only for 15 days.  She had extremely good results from the first batch.  I gave here these to test, and sure enough, same thing that I noticed that they were very week.  I am going to order some more from best price nutrition or the manufacture.


----------



## miss_samantha (Apr 21, 2011)

*.*

Im 22 years old Ive been taking Lean efx for about 6 weeks now. At first it gave me energy, suppressed my appetite and enhanced my mood just like what the company advertises. After about 3 weeks though I started to notice that when I took the product I would experience about a 30 minute "high" that results in feeling very hot, jittery like I cant stop moving, dizzy if I stop moving, double vision, tingling, I feel like I'm sweating even though I'm not and then after that high feeling goes away I get really quite, introverted, I snap at people, and it feels like I have no feelings like my emotions are blocked. Even though I'm super focused on whatever I'm doing, I don't speak to anyone while doing it. I have 3 pills left I'm going to finish those and then discontinue usage. I barely sleep and when I do its very light sleep. I have lost a lot of weight using this product probably about 20-25 pounds. In the beginning i liked the product but now the only reason I take it is because of the amazing results. I wouldn't recommend this product for anyone who hasn't tried some sort of stimulant because this stuff is very strong. It could be scary for someone who has never tried a mild thermogenic first.


----------



## cgilson33 (Apr 25, 2011)

miss sam - I agree with you, this would be a very harsh stimulant for someone who hasn't taken anything before or does not react well on caffeine.  Also I would guess that the female body would react a little different too.  Though I have heard from others that the females like the mood enhancers a lot, but thats just hear say.  

Also I think everyones body will adjust to the drug differently, my first cycle went very well, especially the first 4 weeks.  After awhile I was pretty shaky and jittery and it only subsided after a few days off the pills.  I also know what you mean about the snappiness, but this is something that happens with comedown on any drug, so i was mentally prepared for it.  I found that when I fought off the comedown feelings I actually felt better again.


----------



## cactushinge (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought another bottle of Lean EFX from the first seller I purchased from "bestpricenutrition"  hoping that it would be as good as the first.  It was nothing like the first bottle.  I had to take up to 3 capsules to feel as half as good as one from the first bottle.  I am certain it was a different batch.  I am ready to try something else.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 24, 2011)

cactushinge said:


> I bought another bottle from the first seller I purchased from "bestpricenutrition"  hoping that it would be as good as the first.  It was nothing like the first bottle.  I had to take up to 3 capsules to feel as half as good as one from the first bottle.  I am certain it was a different batch.  I am ready to try something else.


They had to reformulate it so it is diff then when it first came out.


----------

